# Stella McCartney for H&M - any opinions?



## user2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi!

I just went to my local H&M and I noticed that Stella McCartney had out her collection!
And of course I had to buy a top! Gorgeous btw!!!

What do you think of it?


----------



## polobear45 (Nov 11, 2005)

Awesome ,I love her stuff . I will have to check it out when I go to Ny for Turkey day . We have no H&M in Florida :/


----------



## JJones (Nov 11, 2005)

I only like 1 top (the one with satin & those ribbons)... but I don't think I'll buy it.


----------



## annestacey (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm totally digging the sweatshirt dress.  Hopefully, the new SF store has her collection out on the floor.


----------



## Isis (Nov 14, 2005)

I love her clothes! But I havn't seen it at any of my local H&M's we never seem to get the good stuff here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I saw pics of it though a few months ago in one of my magazines and it all looks so pretty! It's great you got to buy something from that collection though! If it's as great and hyped up as the Karl Legerfeld/H&M one it's going to be sold out VERY soon.
She also did a collaboration with Adidas for yoga clothes & shoes last year that was amazing too.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 14, 2005)

I haven't seen the collection yet but I did hear that it caused such excitement when it arrived at London's Oxford Circus flagship store there was a near riot and deliveries made throughout the day sold out within minutes.


----------



## JamericanDiva (Nov 15, 2005)

I can tell you now... if any of you girls are looking to come to NY to buy some of her pieces, they're practically gone. I went to several stores the day after it premiered and it was sold out!!! I was able to snag a rhinestone bikini in a size 8(my boobs are too big for this and I will be selling this on eBay), pants, blouse dress, beaded jacket, white shirt and beaded camisole... I think that was all. I bought the coat, but returned it. I went there today but all they had were the cotton tanks and t shirts in larger sizes and some coats. That's it... plenty of key chains left....


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamericanDiva* 
_I bought the coat, but returned it._

 
Perhaps you'd have been better selling the coat in eBay - H&M Stella McCartney items are already going for totally silly prices - take a look here - most coats are starting at around $199


----------

